# I'm screwed



## DXP322

Does "I'm screwed" mean "I'm f****d"? I never realised... is there any way to say this in a more polite manner?


----------



## k_georgiadis

One way would be to say "I am toast!"


----------



## rrose17

There are a thousand ways, I imagine...

I'm up a creek without a paddle. (Sometime's just said as I'm up shit's creek.)
I'm really in trouble now.
I'm in deep do-do (only slightly more polite)
I'm in for it!
etc.


----------



## Odysseus54

I think whereas screwing does mean the same as f..ing, it also means 'to trick, to take advantage of through fraud etc.' - two separate, parallel meanings.

The fact that f..ing means approximately the same as a metaphore does not mean that the two words are exactly equivalent and equally vulgar.

But that's my take - what do the Angli and the Picti say ?


----------



## DXP322

Odysseus54 said:


> I think whereas screwing does mean the same as f..ing, it also means 'to trick, to take advantage of through fraud etc.' - two separate, parallel meanings.
> 
> The fact that f..ing means approximately the same as a metaphore does not mean that the two words are exactly equivalent and equally vulgar.
> 
> But that's my take - what do the Angli and the Picti say ?


 
oh, OK, I see. So, are you saying "I'm screwed" is not actually rude? Would you say it in any context?


----------



## DXP322

k_georgiadis said:


> One way would be to say "I am toast!"


 
efaristou


----------



## rrose17

It's not very rude but I don't think you would tell you grandmother that she was screwed. In a business setting, at a meeting, someone might say "oh-oh we're screwed!" but there are certainly more polite ways to say it. I'm sure this changes according to place, age groups,etc.


----------



## DXP322

rrose17 said:


> It's not very rude but I don't think you would tell you grandmother that she was screwed. In a business setting, at a meeting, someone might say "oh-oh we're screwed!" but there are certainly more polite ways to say it. I'm sure this changes according to place, age groups,etc.


 
Is it like saying "I'm knackered"? Or even less awkward than that?


----------



## rrose17

Well "knackered" is strictly British English but I would have to say I'm screwed is less polite! 
I could be way off base here, but I believe Italians use "coglione" all the time (including your Prime Minister) and I think it would in the same category of rudeness.


----------



## DXP322

rrose17 said:


> Well "knackered" is strictly British English but I would have to say I'm screwed is less polite!
> I could be way off base here, but I believe Italians use "coglione" all the time (including your Prime Minister) and I think it would in the same category of rudeness.


 
well, "coglione" is really really rude in Italian unless you say it to your friends. It's like "fucking" or "shithead"


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> It's not very rude but I don't think you would tell you grandmother that she was screwed. In a business setting, at a meeting, someone might say "oh-oh we're screwed!" but there are certainly more polite ways to say it. I'm sure this changes according to place, age groups,etc.



Sure - my question was : in a 'vulgarometer' with a 1 to 10 scale, how would "I am screwed" rate ?  and how would " I am f..ed" ?  I would put the former at a 4, and the latter at a 7 - altough these days the f-word seems to have replaced half the adjectives in the English language.  

But this is a matter of perception, and yours is certainly more accurate than mine.


----------



## jeffc418

Haha, well living in New York I can probably assist with assessing the vulgarometer 

I'm Screwed: Very Low--1-2?
I'm (other thing): Very High--8-9!!!

The best way to make "I'm screwed" easier to understand is that it is synonymous for "I'm in trouble!".  For example, "Oh Mr. Teacher, I know I should have done my homework, I'm so screwed!"

But you would never say the latter unless talking to a group of friends you're very close with, or very, very angry.  Though some would say its use could entirely discredit the user's respect, so really just it's safer to not say it .


----------



## rrose17

Well according to the universal vulgarometer I would put I am f..ked at a 8 1/2 maybe 9 and I am screwed at a 5 or 6. I am sure everyone has there quite personal vulgarometer, however...Yes you're right that in certain circles, usually younger ones, f**k is every second word. It's still rude, I'd say.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Well "knackered" is strictly British English but I would have to say I'm screwed is less polite!
> I could be way off base here, but I believe Italians use "coglione" all the time (including your Prime Minister) and I think it would in the same category of rudeness.




"Coglione" is equivalent to "c*nt" - it's a good 9, I'd say.  

Please, do not mistake certain public utterances for the way Italians speak - true, rude is cool these days in Italy, and certain public figures do not give a good example.  But that's not Italy.


----------



## jeffc418

rrose17 said:


> Yes you're right that in certain circles, usually younger ones, f**k is every second word. It's still rude, I'd say.



I'm a high school student and it really bothers me how people speak, but rrose17 is correct in saying that vulgar expression is overused way too much with the younger generation.


----------



## rrose17

Odysseus54 said:


> "Coglione" is equivalent to "c**t" (_I can't even type that word in public_!!)- it's a good 9, I'd say.
> 
> Please, do not mistake certain public utterances for the way Italians speak - true, rude is cool these days in Italy, and certain public figures do not give a good example. But that's not Italy.


Well my very dear friend, who is Italian, is forever calling me coglione I thought it more akin to asshole...


----------



## You little ripper!

_*I'm stuffed!*_ is another we use in Australia (and I think the U.K.).



> "Coglione" is equivalent to "c**t" (_I can't even type that word in public_!!)- it's a good 9, I'd say.


I would give that one a 10+.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> Well my very dear friend, who is Italian, is forever calling me coglione I thought it more akin to asshole...




See ?  Now that you know, you have to headbutt him the next time he does that   Knowledge is a burden...


Asshole would be "stronzo" - somewhat friendlier


----------



## rrose17

Of course over here, I'm stuffed is something everyone would say after a big dinner. And I'm with CC about the 10+


----------



## DXP322

Odysseus54 said:


> "Coglione" is equivalent to "cunt" - it's a good 9, I'd say.
> 
> Please, do not mistake certain public utterances for the way Italians speak - true, rude is cool these days in Italy, and certain public figures do not give a good example. But that's not Italy.


 
I would say "figlio di puttana" is equivalent to "cunt". "coglione" is not as bad. I would put "c..t" at 10 and "coglione" at 8. I mean, you rarely hear "c..t", even among friends. In Italy it is fair to say we use "vaffanculo" and "coglione" all the time. "coglione" is sort of "wicked", it can be either good or bad. You definitely can't say either "cog.." or "vaff.." in any formal or close to formal environment, though. I believe Italy is still quite of a formal country. Even in an unformal environment you would have to be really really close to the people to use such words. What you say about public figures and especially the PM is so true. So embarassing.


----------



## DXP322

Odysseus54 said:


> See ? Now that you know, you have to headbutt him the next time he does that  Knowledge is a burden...
> 
> 
> Asshole would be "stronzo" - somewhat friendlier


 
"stronzo" is more like "bitch". "bastardo" more like "arsehole". I think. Could be wrong though


----------



## You little ripper!

rrose17 said:


> Of course over here, I'm stuffed is something everyone would say after a big dinner.


I would say the same thing. According to this Dictionary of British Slang it also has the meaning of _in a position of no hope._ That's how Australians use it too.


----------



## AshleySarah

rrose17 said:


> Well "knackered" is strictly British English but I would have to say I'm screwed is less polite!


 
"Knackered" is a very common expression in Australia too, as is "stuffed" with the same meaning (exhausted).  "Stuffed" can also be used in the sense that something is broken beyond repair. We also use it to mean we made a mess of something - "I've stuffed it up".


----------



## stefano1488

I have a question concerning the way an article ("How he screwed an entire country", in the latest issue of _The Economist_) has been translated on Italian television.
The translation I heard is "Come ha fregato un intero paese".
Why not "Come ha rovinato un intero paese"?


----------



## rrose17

I think to be "Come ho rovinato" it would have to be "How he screwed *up* an entire country". "How he screwed an entire country" (I can't imagine who they are talking about... ) means how he cheated/tricked/took advantage of/lied to/hurt/etc. an entire country.


----------



## stefano1488

Thanks!
Clear and concise, as usual.


----------



## Polpo_D

------------------------------------
I'm trying to figure out what the Italian equivalent to "I'm screwed" is. Both in meaning and the degree of vulgarity. 

As was stated above, "I'm screwed" is somewhat vulgar but nothing compared to "I'm f*cked" 

I've come across "Sono alla frutta" but this seems more comparable to "I'm toast" in English, which is far less vulgar than I'm screwed.


----------



## london calling

Polpo, we need specific context and a complete sentence. The translation into Italian depends on this.


----------



## Polpo_D

Let's suppose a teenager just accidentally destroyed his father's 1964 mint condition Ferrari.  He then says, "Oh no, I'm screwed!"


----------



## london calling

Well, I know what an Italian teenager would say: _Sono fottuto/a!_ Which is, however, much closer to the English 'I'm fucked'. You could say 'Sono rovinato/a! - fritto/a!', but I doubt a teenager would say that in this context.

_Sono alla frutta_ is different, see the dictionary here.


----------



## Polpo_D

Thanks, that helps


----------



## L'Enrico

Polpo_D said:


> "Sono alla frutta" but this seems more comparable to "I'm toast"



I don't know about that.
"La frutta" is the last course of your traditional meal. Being "alla frutta" figuratively means that you have exausted all your options, you are at wits' end, or that you are completely exausted.
It is often also used to say that someone is a disaster at doing something. "Siete proprio alla frutta = Siete proprio un disastro."

As for your Ferrari scenario, I would go with nothing less than "Sono fottuto!".
In a different context, "fregato" or "finito" can also work. "We're screwed - Siamo fregati"

EDIT: london calling's "rovinato/a" is also good.

E.


----------



## Cynthia M.

Agree with "sono fottuto". "Rovinato" or "finito" do not reflect the colloquial/vulgar nature of the original. "Sono nella merda" is also possible.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Polpo_D said:


> Let's suppose a teenager just accidentally destroyed his father's 1964 mint condition Ferrari.  He then says, "Oh no, I'm screwed!"


Se il papà c'ha la ferrari il giovanotto dirà: " sono fvegato" con la evve moscia.


----------

